# Secret fish breading recipe shhh dont tell my wife



## FishRman (Jul 14, 2008)

2 cups flour
2 tbl spoons cayenne pepper
2 tbl spoons black pepper
1 tbl spoons papirika
2 tbl spoons garlic powder


mix all together by hand an dip the fish fillets in before you fry . DANG now i gotta go fix me some made myself hungry.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Like it hot eh? I cant do the Cayenne...
Do you soak the filet in milk/egg mix before flour/meal mix? Sounds good.:thumbsup:


----------



## FishRman (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't soak mine but it works either way.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

